
7 Reasons Game Dev. Is the Perfect Side Hobby for Software Developers - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2018/10/12/game-dev-side-hobby/#.W8CybRwitw4.hackernews
======
megaman8
I just want to qualify point #3 "It can be monetized and marketed." This was
once true about 7 to 10 years ago, but no longer. There are some that work
tirelessly for years hoping for a pay off at the end, the vast majority of
which you'll never hear about. I just don't want people to get a false
impression about their chances of producing a monetary success. If you're
hoping to make money off your game and just getting started: view it as a
lottery ticket.

Other than that, yes, producing games is lots of fun.

